# 24v DC und 400V AC in einem Stecker?



## merlin (2 April 2004)

Hallo Ihr!! 
Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich Verkabelung einer Anlage. 
Das man je ein getrenntes Kabel für den Steuerstromkreis 24VDC und den Hauptstromkreis 230VAC bzw. 400VAC verwenden muss, ist mit klar. 
Darf man jedoch die beiden Kabeln auf einen Hartingstecker führen, oder muss man ebenfalls 2 getrennte Stecker verwenden?? 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

ne es gibt spezielle harting stecker die du verweden darfst mit 4 für drehstrom und 6 oder 8 als 24V für bremse oder sonstiges was du brauchst.


----------



## cth (6 Juni 2004)

Hallo Merlin,
es gibt spezielle Kabel wo man beide Spannungsebenen in einem Kabel führt
z.B. Ölflex Servo 700 von der Fa. Lapp.

www.lapp.de

Dort gibt es einen sehr guten Online- Katalog.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*Die Leitungsisolierung machts*

Also ich denke das du prinzipiell kein spezielles Kabel brauchst.
Wenn deine Leitung z.B. für 400 Volt zugelassen ist kannst du auch 24 Volt darüber schieben. Inwiefern du Problem mit Einstreuungen ( Schreibt man das wirklich so ) bekommst ist eine andere Geschichte. Werden die 24 V als Schutzkleinspannung  verwendet würde ich auch die Finger davon lassen.
Bezüglich der Stecker sehe ich das ähnlich. 
Falls jemand anders lautende Vorschriften finden sollte lasse ich mich gerne belehren.


----------

